# US to PH tourist visa for employment



## orange2095 (Jul 9, 2016)

I was offered employment by a friend in the Philippines, and I am living in the US now. She is a QS at a call center in Ilocos. She was able to convince HR to give guidance, but she didn't know much about getting sponsorship. I asked a recruitment manager friend in Manila, and she said I would need a tourist visa so the company could offer me a sponsored working visa.

First hurdle is getting the tourist visa. I have a flight date, but it is less than 30 days so I don't need a visa for it (it's for an upcoming vacation I already planned). I have a letter from the company saying that I am on the short list for an interview once I get a visa. I also have the instructions to get sponsorship from the HR manager. Will this be enough information to apply for the tourist visa successfully? The only other option my friends could give me was to marry a Filipina  .


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry but many red flags here. You don't need anything for a tourist visa, just arrive with an onward ticket. Also it's not you that applies for the work visa it is your employer that requests it. It is illegal to work on a tourist visa. Be very careful of being offered work on a tourist visa with the promise of getting a visa that they never get around to. You will be deported and black listed if caught.


----------



## orange2095 (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't plan on working on the tourist visa. I only plan to use it so the company can sponsor a working visa for me. Here is what HR from that company sent me:
A. If company will sponsor:



1. Valid Passport

2. AEP and Visa Cancellation Notice ( only if foreigner had already worked here )

3. TIN ( only if applicable )

4. Updated/Signed resume



** These are just standard requirements but may vary depending on the kind of visa he/she currently has).**



B. Foreigner eligible to work without the need of Sponsorship:



1. 13A Visa Holders

a. Valid Passport

b. Valid Visa Stamp on Passport

c. Valid ACR I Card

2. Dual Citizens:

a. Philippine Passport

b. Proof of dual/Philippine citizenship such as the recognition order or ID or oath 

I would have to use option A. Sorry if my question was not clear.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As I said the tourist visa is not a hurdle, you get one when you arrive, if need be extend at the airport from the 30 day to 59 day in the airport on arrival. What I don't see is what a tourist visa has got to do with it. As long as you are in the country legally what visa you have is immaterial and if you don't have a visa you shouldn't be there.


----------



## orange2095 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you. The company has not hired anyone on a working visa in the last 6 years. I was told because the applicants had not met the requirements. I'll try to clear up the information I have with them, but until now I did not know I was misinformed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Visa*



orange2095 said:


> Thank you. The company has not hired anyone on a working visa in the last 6 years. I was told because the applicants had not met the requirements. I'll try to clear up the information I have with them, but until now I did not know I was misinformed.


The 13a Non-quota Immigrant Visa through marriage... is for foreigners that are married to Philippine spouse. There are so many hurdles in order to work here on a work visa and also costs involved and several loop holes to pass, I don't see you obtaining that work visa in 30 days but check with your nearest Philippine Consulate here's a quick find map. http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/index.php?page=consulate-finder-dc

If you are serious about the lady then it's still going to be a very long process even if you get married and have the 13a Visa you'll have to have a barangay clearance, register with the BIR (tax), SSS (Philippine Social Security) and NBI clearance. Another factor you might want to be concerned about, has she or is she married or separated, it's very tough to get an annulment and does she have kids from current marriage, it's all gonna make your life one big miserable event.


----------



## orange2095 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you for all the information. I'm not worried about the girl I’m thinking of having kids or a former marriage. I was actually planning on going to the consulate to apply for an FA form 2-A.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Foreign Service Philippines*



orange2095 said:


> Thank you for all the information. I'm not worried about the girl I’m thinking of having kids or a former marriage. I was actually planning on going to the consulate to apply for an FA form 2-A.


I've ran into a few expats that were here for foreign service, they seemed very happy one guy worked with the grade schools, he had a very nice bike made to get him around, I think his Visa though was very limited something similar to religious groups not more than 2 years, I've seen so many faces come and go.


----------



## orange2095 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tourism-Philippines replied to me on facebook. They recommended I look for a headhunter. I do have a friend in recruiting, and I asked her to clarify the use of the tourist visa. She said it was something the company would apply for so they could get the workers permit. I would not have to go to the consulate for such a thing, and the paperwork would be done before I leave the States. This is what her company does, but it seems other companies do not do this.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

orange2095 said:


> Tourism-Philippines replied to me on facebook. They recommended I look for a headhunter. I do have a friend in recruiting, and I asked her to clarify the use of the tourist visa. She said it was something the company would apply for so they could get the workers permit. I would not have to go to the consulate for such a thing, and the paperwork would be done before I leave the States. This is what her company does, but it seems other companies do not do this.


Other companies don't do this because it's not necessary. When you arrive at the airport in Manila, an arrival stamp is stamped in your passport. That *IS YOUR VISA*. Your employer must apply and pay for your work visa after that. Someone either does not know what they are doing or they are making money somehow. Either way is raises a red flag. Hope all turns out right but to me it sounds as if either the employer has no idea what they are doing or you are being jerked around.
Use extreme caution and above all else - leave yourself a financial way out and surrender your passport to *NO ONE*.


Jet Lag


----------



## orange2095 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you. My friend at the call center will speak with HR again when she goes back to work. Her father has connections with the US embassy, and her sister is going to check at the DFA how we will be able to accomplish this.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Philippine Bureau of Immigration website http://www.immigration.gov.ph/ has a tab Visa's, then click on Non-Immigrant Visas and then 9G Visa. Additional information on the work visa below:


To work in the Philippines, all foreign nationals must first obtain an Alien Employment Permit (AEP) from the Department of Labor and Employment (DOLE) and must have a local sponsor file the application. Only after the AEP is approved can a foreigner apply for a work visa. Two common work visa types are the 9(g) Pre-Arranged Employment Visa and the Special Non-Immigrant 47(a)(2) Visa if working under the privileges of the Special Economic Zones (SEZ), Philippine Economic Zone Authority (PEZA), the Board of Investments (BOI), or Authority of the Freeport Area of Bataan (AFAB).

Process for a 9(g) Pre-Arranged Employment Visa
A 9(g) Visa is issued for pre-arranged employment in executive, technical, or managerial positions. To obtain one, the potential foreign worker must first enter the Philippines and apply for a Tax ID Number and Identity Card from the Bureau of Internal Revenue. After receiving these, the foreigner then applies for an AEP at the DOLE office with jurisdiction over the place of business. Within 15 days of receiving the AEP, the foreign worker must complete the 9(g) Visa application process with the Bureau of Immigration which requires personal attendance and an interview. An Alien Certificate of Registration (ACR I-Card) is also required from the local Immigration office. If a foreigner needs to start working before receiving a 9(g) Visa, they can apply for a Provisional Work Permit (PWP) from the Bureau of Immigration. A PWP is valid for three months or until the issuance of the 9(g) Visa.

Process for a Special Non-Immigrant 47(a)(2) Visa
Upon approval by the Secretary of Justice, Special Non-Immigrant 47(a)(2) Visas are issued for foreign workers in enterprises in industries invested with public interest or with public policy considerations and for foreigners working in companies registered with SEZ, PEZA, BOI, or AFAB in executive, supervisory, or specialist positions or as consultants or contractors. In some cases, a 47(a)(2) Visa will be issued to a foreigner in their home country, but in all others, a foreigner must enter the Philippines and complete the visa process. After receiving their Tax ID Number and Identity Card and AEP, the foreign worker then obtains a 47(a)(2) Visa from the Immigration branch at their particular SEZ, PEZA, BOI, or AFAB office.

Another link for the Department of Labor and Employment http://www.dole.gov.ph/


----------



## orange2095 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you. This is what I have been looking for. I'll send this to my friend. This should be enough information to get the wheels turning in HR.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

orange2095 said:


> Thank you. This is what I have been looking for. I'll send this to my friend. This should be enough information to get the wheels turning in HR.


I've had similar questions as you regarding work visas. The answers you are getting here are very helpful. I'm new here so you can take this for what its worth, but my limited understanding is that to get a work visa, the employment must be in a field where there is a shortage of local workers who could fill the job, where you have some kind of expertise or special training, which is what M.C.A.'s BI website quotation suggests.

I could be wrong about that, but if I'm right, and the job you are looking at is in a call center, I doubt that would qualify for a work visa, unless you have special technical or managerial skills.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Call Center Job*



Bullwinkle said:


> I've had similar questions as you regarding work visas. The answers you are getting here are very helpful. I'm new here so you can take this for what its worth, but my limited understanding is that to get a work visa, the employment must be in a field where there is a shortage of local workers who could fill the job, where you have some kind of expertise or special training, which is what M.C.A.'s BI website quotation suggests.
> 
> I could be wrong about that, but if I'm right, and the job you are looking at is in a call center, I doubt that would qualify for a work visa, unless you have special technical or managerial skills.


I've talked with expats that work in call centers, but they are married to a Philippine citizen and have the Non-quota Immigrant through marriage 13a Visa, one expat is a manager or worked his way up to manager, I thought about working in a call center also, I worked at one stateside for 7 years, these call centers are located in the cities and so the cost of living is higher and so I would have to rent so not worth it, pay is from 12,000 to 15,000 pesos and they always ask you to work overtime but the overtime pay isn't so hot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I've talked with expats that work in call centers, but they are married to a Philippine citizen and have the Non-quota Immigrant through marriage 13a Visa, one expat is a manager or worked his way up to manager, I thought about working in a call center also, I worked at one stateside for 7 years, these call centers are located in the cities and so the cost of living is higher and so I would have to rent so not worth it, pay is from 12,000 to 15,000 pesos and they always ask you to work overtime but the overtime pay isn't so hot.


I still have a lot to learn about the Philippines so I probably should not have commented on this thread. I again made an assumption, which I shouldn't do. I thought the policy requirement of only providing work visas for jobs that are difficult to fill by local workers would be strictly enforced there. 

I understand that employers wishing to hire foreign workers must justify on the visa application why the job must be filled by a foreigner and not locals instead, and didn't see how that could apply to call centers, unless special managerial or technical skills are required that no Filipino is able or willing to do. I once worked for a telephone polling and survey company here in Canada, and there were no special requirements for callers or managers, though probably for the technicians. 

Anyway, thanks for the feedback and reminder not to make assumptions about anything in the Philippines. This forum is excellent for correcting my mistaken assumptions.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Citizen has no clue all the hurdle's we as expats will need to go through in order to work a job here, the same with some employers and that's as a legal immigrant let alone as a single man on a tourist visa, good luck on getting a work visa. 

Last time I checked the cost to apply for a work visa was 8,000 pesos and a yearly fee of $4,000 pesos along with an extreme checklist of things to do ... so if not done correctly you will be deported and then black listed. 

There's no shortage of English speaking Philippine citizens that service the US such as flight and booking information, found that out just before I retired here, called the airlines and wound up talking to a gentlemen in a call center in Manila.

Expats that are making it single here teach online language courses with Chinese citizens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Citizen has no clue all the hurdle's we as expats will need to go through in order to work a job here, the same with some employers and that's as a legal immigrant let alone as a single man on a tourist visa, good luck on getting a work visa. ... so if not done correctly you will be deported and then black listed. ...
> Expats that are making it single here teach online language courses with Chinese citizens.


I don't have those concerns. I have a well-connected upper class Filipino friend who has adapted my CV for the Philippines, using her home as my local address and herself as a reference as well as her good friend, a respected former government cabinet minister there. She is confidant that with my credentials I can find work, if I want it, in a university or college, and they will take of the visa for me. Her and her husband also own two homes I can live in cheaply, a farm house and a city house, and their good friend also has a beach home I can rent if I want. So I have 3 good options waiting for me to choose from.

I initially thought I would need a work visa in order to stay long term there, without making frequent international trips. However, I have now learned, thanks to this forum, that I can arrive and stay up to 36 months on a visitor visa, without leaving the country. My friend there was looking for a job prior to my coming, but I have now informed her to wait until I get there. It will be much better for me to job search in person and win over potential employers with my affable personality.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Citizen has no clue all the hurdle's we as expats will need to go through in order to work a job here, the same with some employers and that's as a legal immigrant let alone as a single man on a tourist visa, good luck on getting a work visa.
> 
> Last time I checked the cost to apply for a work visa was 8,000 pesos and a yearly fee of $4,000 pesos along with an extreme checklist of things to do ...* so if not done correctly you will be deported and then black listed. *
> 
> ...


The main thing here is that you want to be sure to stay legal in all of your doings. When here, it seems that not very much matters and that is mostly true--for locals. For foreign expats and visitors, the system is just waiting to impose the full extent of the law. Dangerous but just the way it is. The last place you want to be is in the immigration deportation jail. IF you survive the experience it will be one you never forget. The embassy has no control over what happens to you and can be of almost no help at all. Either retire here with the appropriate visa or make very sure any potential employer obtains a working visa for you and don't begin work until it is in hand..


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

As far as the BI jail(Bicutan) goes I can give 108 days worth of experiences there. Suffice it to say you do not want to go there, period. My detention was because a licensed travel agency acquired fraudulent visas for customers. In fact BI told me I was the 5th or 6th customer to be screwed over by the travel agency. They told me upon my release to take the agency to court. So after 108 days detention, deportation for 6 months and 2 million pisos later I was back in the Philippines. I filed a case against the travel agency 22 months ago and we have not been to court yet. A friend of mine was in a few days later and got out just before me with a release from the Presidents office, so as you can see he had connections, maybe even better than yours. He was in for work Visa violation because the company he worked for failed to renew his visa.

Chuck


----------

